# DVD drive not detected

## BBjam

I have almost finished my Gentoo installation, all I need to do is get my dvd drive working.

I know it works from a hardware perspective because I used it to boot from the minimal CD,

however, my dvd drive does not show up in /dev, and KDE can't seem to tell when I insert a CD.

Here is my system info:

lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT3 K8 part

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT3 K8 part  

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0                                          

        Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)                                              

        Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface                               

        Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode                                               

        Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping                                          

        Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a                                                      

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                   

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0                                                

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff                                                                        

        Memory behind bridge: fe600000-fe6fffff                                                                     

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff                                        

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                               

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                                                        

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                  

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5956                                              

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                                               

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                         

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                       

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                     

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0                                                  

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff                                                                          

        Memory behind bridge: fe700000-fe7fffff                                                                       

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fde00000-00000000fdefffff                                          

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                                 

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                                                          

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                    

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5956                                                

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                                                 

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                           

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                         

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                     

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0                                                  

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff                                                                          

        Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff                                                                       

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff                                          

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                                 

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                                                          

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                    

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5956                                                

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                                                 

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                           

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                         

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                     

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0                                                  

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff                                                                          

        Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff                                                                       

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                                 

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                                                          

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                    

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5956                                                

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                                                 

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                           

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                         

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                     

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0                                                  

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000dfff                                                                          

        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff                                                                       

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                                 

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                                                          

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                    

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5956                                                

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                                                 

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                           

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                         

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7550                                           

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 30                                         

        I/O ports at 7000 [size=8]                                                                          

        I/O ports at 6000 [size=4]                                                                          

        I/O ports at 5000 [size=8]                                                                          

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=4]                                                                          

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=16]                                                                         

        Memory at fe5ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                             

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2                                                       

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit+                                          

        Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA <?>                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: ahci                                                                          

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16                              

        Memory at fe5fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                          

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16                        

        Memory at fe5fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                     

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                               

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17                             

        Memory at fe5ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                                

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                           

        Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0                                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                          

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                              

        Memory at fe5fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                          

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                        

        Memory at fe5fb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                     

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                               

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19                             

        Memory at fe5ff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                                

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                           

        Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0                                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                          

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577  

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel                                

        Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                     

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0                                            

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]                                                                    

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]                                                                    

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]                                                                    

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]                                                                    

        I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]                                                                   

        Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit-                                    

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577  

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16         

        Memory at fe5f4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]   

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2              

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                            

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                              

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577       

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0              

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                                       

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=64                             

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff                                                      

        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff                                                   

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                              

        Memory at fe5fa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                                     

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface                                         

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                    

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                        

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                              

        Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>                                                            

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                     

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68b8 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 2543                                              

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 33                                        

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                                    

        Memory at fe6e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]                                

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=256]                                                             

        Expansion ROM at fe6c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                         

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                            

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                       

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                               

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                      

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting                                             

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci                                                          

        Kernel modules: fglrx                                                                    

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa58

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa58   

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at fe6bc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3           

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00      

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>       

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting              

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                           

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                             

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                                          

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31                                                                  

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=256]                                                                                       

        Memory at fdeff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]                                                                

        Memory at fdef8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]                                                               

        Expansion ROM at fe7e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                                   

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3                                                                      

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01                                                                        

        Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-                                                                  

        Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data                                                                              

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                                       

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                            

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 13-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00                                                   

        Kernel driver in use: r8169                                                                                        

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577                                                          

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 32                                                                  

        I/O ports at a800 [size=256]                                                                                       

        Memory at fdfff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]                                                                

        Memory at fdff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]                                                               

        Expansion ROM at fe8e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                                   

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3                                                                      

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01                                                                        

        Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-                                                                  

        Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data                                                                              

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                                       

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                            

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 14-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00                                                   

        Kernel driver in use: r8169                                                                                        

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 577d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at fe9ff800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [98] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number 00-10-dc-ff-ff-98-d6-a3

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

05:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7577

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

06:07.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8190

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8190

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## BBjam

uname -a

```
Linux pheno 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #14 SMP Fri Dec 25 15:21:43 PST 2009 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mmmx -msse -msse3 -msse4a -mmmx -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a hal dbus xorg qt4 kde samba cups dvd alsa cdr opengl openmp "

USE=$USE" policy-kit thumbnail xcomposite openexr mplayer midi zip java skype hdri "

USE=$USE" msn png exif ffmpeg custom-optimization java6 fftw jpeg2k raw wmf cddb "

USE=$USE" lensfun gimp handbook mime mng plasma threads svg"

USE=$USE" -gnome -nv -nvidia -voodoo "

# Use 4 threads for building

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

#Me speeky englase!

LINGUAS="en_US"

#Use the standerd input divice, evdev

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

#Use the propritary ATI driver

VIDIO_CARDS="fglrx"

#Build all camera support

CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sipix_blink2 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 "

CAMERAS=$CAMERAS" stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11"

```

ls -a /dev

```

.                disk     loop2               port   ram6    sdb1        tty11  tty26  tty40  tty55  ttyS3    vcs2    vcsa5

..               dsp      loop3               psaux  ram7    sequencer   tty12  tty27  tty41  tty56  urandom  vcs3    vcsa6

.udev            fd       loop4               ptmx   ram8    sequencer2  tty13  tty28  tty42  tty57  usb      vcs4    vcsa7

ati              full     loop5               pts    ram9    sg0         tty14  tty29  tty43  tty58  usbmon0  vcs5    vcsa8

audio            fuse     loop6               ram0   random  sg1         tty15  tty3   tty44  tty59  usbmon1  vcs6    vcsa9

autofs           fw0      loop7               ram1   rd      shm         tty16  tty30  tty45  tty6   usbmon2  vcs7    zero

block            hidraw0  mcelog              ram10  rfkill  snapshot    tty17  tty31  tty46  tty60  usbmon3  vcs8

bsg              hidraw1  mem                 ram11  root    snd         tty18  tty32  tty47  tty61  usbmon4  vcs9

bus              hidraw2  mixer               ram12  rtc     stderr      tty19  tty33  tty48  tty62  usbmon5  vcsa

cachefiles       hpet     mixer1              ram13  rtc0    stdin       tty2   tty34  tty49  tty63  usbmon6  vcsa1

char             initctl  network_latency     ram14  sda     stdout      tty20  tty35  tty5   tty7   usbmon7  vcsa10

console          input    network_throughput  ram15  sda1    tgt         tty21  tty36  tty50  tty8   vcs      vcsa11

core             kmsg     null                ram2   sda2    tty         tty22  tty37  tty51  tty9   vcs1     vcsa12

cpu              loop     nvram               ram3   sda3    tty0        tty23  tty38  tty52  ttyS0  vcs10    vcsa2

cpu_dma_latency  loop0    oldmem              ram4   sda4    tty1        tty24  tty39  tty53  ttyS1  vcs11    vcsa3

cuse             loop1    pktcdvd             ram5   sdb     tty10       tty25  tty4   tty54  ttyS2  vcs12    vcsa4

```

I am having trouble posting things like lshw, /usr/src/linux/.config and dmesg because they are to long. :(

----------

## VoidMage

Check CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR (and if you ever really need to post something as large as

.config, use a pastebin).

----------

## BBjam

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

What does that mean?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BBjam,

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  should be off.  Thats no old IDE support at all

What do your have enabled under <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> ?

I suspect you are missing <*>     ATI PATA support

----------

## BBjam

I did as you said and recompiled my kernel, now the drive shows up.

----------

